# iOS 9.3.1 iPad air bug avec l'appli google depuis la derniere mise à jour



## anje27 (9 Avril 2016)

Depuis 2 jours et la dernière mise à jour de mon iPad à la version 9.3.1 l'application du moteur de recherche google ne fonctionne plus.
J'ai essayé :
1/  désinstaller et réinstaller google
2 / faire un reboot de mon iPad (je l'ai refait plusieurs fois)
3 / désinstaller l'appli google puis faire un reboot sans l'appli, puis réinstaller google
                         RIEN n'y fait
Que faire de ma tablette sans le moteur de recherche de google????

J'ajoute que jusqu'à cette date tout fonctionnait normalement et depuis plus de 2 ans.
Toutes les autres applis fonctionnent normalement,
mes accès à internet par ma boite mail ou par d'autres applis sont Ok y compris google map, cela n'est pas un pb de connexion à internet.
 Google earth a aussi un bug : "impossible de lire les données car le format n'est pas correct" mais l’appli fonctionne .
Merci de bien vouloir m'aider !


----------



## chesneaux (17 Mai 2016)

Utiliser Bing jusqu'à ...


----------

